# New Tires - Fuel Mileage Drops Considerably



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I recently got a set of new tires for the winter months. With my full time role and Uber I get new tires each year. 70,000 mile commuter tires, etc.

But in the 2 tanks of gas since getting these tires I am seeing about a 10 MPG difference. I went from Continental tires to Cooper but they're still rated for commuting and whatnot. I keep them at 36 PSI as opposed to the recommended 35 PSI due to the winter months. I know in 10-14 days they'll be down around 33 PSI anyway.

Anyone else run into this before?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah with new tires traction is up and mpg is down. Ten mpg is excessive though.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

NEVER by 10 MPG! Maybe 1-2 but not 10! Are they "directional" tires that were put on backwards?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm assuming the aspect ratio/width is the same as before ?


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> NEVER by 10 MPG! Maybe 1-2 but not 10! Are they "directional" tires that were put on backwards?


They are installed correctly haha. Weighted and balanced too.



ANT 7 said:


> I'm assuming the aspect ratio/width is the same as before ?


For the most part. The previous tires were low profile. But I didn't cheap out on tires either. Like I said I need them for all of the miles I do during the week too.

I should also say I drive a diesel and now I only get 43 MPG as opposed to 54-55.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Are they filled with air or concrete ?


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Irishjohn831 concrete. I am hoping after 3,000 miles (4 weeks) they'll be better once the tread isn't as aggressive.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Do you live in a cold climate state? If so, could just be the fuel additives that are put in to reduce carbon emissions during winter months. This winter reformulation can drastically cut down your mileage. Every northeast state has a different fuel reformulation so your mileage may vary..I know this applies to gasoline, can't be sure about diesel.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> Do you live in a cold climate state? If so, could just be the fuel additives that are put in to reduce carbon emissions during winter months. This winter reformulation can drastically cut down your mileage. Every northeast state has a different fuel reformulation so your mileage may vary..I know this applies to gasoline, can't be sure about diesel.


It applies to diesel too somewhat. The additives are to keep it from turning or being crap. DEF (Diesel Exhaust Fluid) is used to cut down on our emissions.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Also could just be a coincidence and you have an issue with your fuel system like a clogged filter or some other issue that is reducing your mileage but doesn't trip the Engine Warning light.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> Also could just be a coincidence and you have an issue with your fuel system like a clogged filter or some other issue that is reducing your mileage but doesn't trip the Engine Warning light.


Possibly - though I fill up Sunday and get through Saturday morning on the same tank of gas. I put the car into the garage on a Thursday and was getting the same gas mileage leading up to it.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh wait, is it one of German diesels? If so, well, there you go. Problem solved.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

BigBadJohn haha the fruit was too low hanging!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sounds like you have different size tires than before, check your owners manual. If either your old or new tires were different than original specs then mpg gauge can vary considerably.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sounds like you have different size tires than before, check your owners manual. If either your old or new tires were different than original specs then mpg gauge can vary considerably.


Thank you


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> I recently got a set of new tires for the winter months. With my full time role and Uber I get new tires each year. 70,000 mile commuter tires, etc.
> 
> But in the 2 tanks of gas since getting these tires I am seeing about a 10 MPG difference. I went from Continental tires to Cooper but they're still rated for commuting and whatnot. I keep them at 36 PSI as opposed to the recommended 35 PSI due to the winter months. I know in 10-14 days they'll be down around 33 PSI anyway.
> 
> Anyone else run into this before?


WOW thats why i drive on bald tires, no resistance,GL,JMO


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

1974toyota said:


> WOW thats why i drive on bald tires, no resistance,GL,JMO


I hope your joking, that gives you the worst mpg plus lower your life expectancy.


----------



## MalikBrother (Feb 20, 2018)

Winter tire plus cold condition that takes time to warm up and also heat as well. Plus, some warm a$$ as well - meaning heated seat unless it is me who needs it only.

The mileage are expected to decline. Look at the positive side, gas are cheaper compared to summer season where we could use all-season low resistance tire for fuel economy.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I hope your joking, that gives you the worst mpg plus lower your life expectancy.


1974toyota is NOT "joking"
He's dead Cereal ! :bored:


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

Winter blend diesel will also seriously hammer your MPG. They make it by literally blending kerosene and diesel fuel...kerosene has less BTU than diesel, so you get lower MPG. If you ask around you may be able to find a truck stop that has a straight #2 pump and a straight #1 (kerosene) pump allowing you to blend it yourself.

Don't run straight #2 unless you have a heated garage and you know for sure you have a heated return line to the fuel tank.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

p38fln said:


> Winter blend diesel will also seriously hammer your MPG. They make it by literally blending kerosene and diesel fuel...kerosene has less BTU than diesel, so you get lower MPG. If you ask around you may be able to find a truck stop that has a straight #2 pump and a straight #1 (kerosene) pump allowing you to blend it yourself.
> 
> Don't run straight #2 unless you have a heated garage and you know for sure you have a heated return line to the fuel tank.


Thank you - sadly I've been driving diesels for 10 years and I am 'that guy' asking the clerk about their diesel, where they got it, when, etc from December to February.

There was actually a place somewhat close to me last year that had water get into their diesel tanks. There was a crack they learned and rain water was going through the soil to the watershed and it left several trucks disabled.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> Thank you - sadly I've been driving diesels for 10 years and I am 'that guy' asking the clerk about their diesel, where they got it, when, etc from December to February.
> 
> There was actually a place somewhat close to me last year that had water get into their diesel tanks. There was a crack they learned and rain water was going through the soil to the watershed and it left several trucks disabled.


That truck stop is most likely shut down at this point, the amount of fraud involved in allowing that to happen and still sell fuel is mind boggling.

As part of my many duties, I was a class B underground storage tank operator at a trucking company in Wisconsin. The leak detectors were OLD, probably put in around 1999 to 2000, but they were absolutely capable of detecting water entering the system or diesel exiting the system. They were VERY sensitive, severe changes in ambient air temperature could actually set them off. If they went off, the pumps shut down until someone manually acknowledged the alarm. Proof of DAILY leak tests had to be maintained, we got audited more than once by the State and had to show proof of records and the function of the leak detection system, and the systems actually continuously monitored for tank leaks, with one 15 minute period each day when they would run a true pressurized line leak test.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You bought " Sticky Tires" !


BikingBob said:


> I recently got a set of new tires for the winter months. With my full time role and Uber I get new tires each year. 70,000 mile commuter tires, etc.
> 
> But in the 2 tanks of gas since getting these tires I am seeing about a 10 MPG difference. I went from Continental tires to Cooper but they're still rated for commuting and whatnot. I keep them at 36 PSI as opposed to the recommended 35 PSI due to the winter months. I know in 10-14 days they'll be down around 33 PSI anyway.
> 
> Anyone else run into this before?


Try green tires with agressive all season tread. Look for high silica and high carbon black content for decreased rolling resistance and longer tread wear.
Inflate to max rating.

High speed rating high traction tires are the worst. Like Goodyear Eagle R.S.
Also check alignment and suspension and wheel bearings !

Tire width also plays a role.
Smaller footprint equals less resistance, but also less traction.

Rubber Compounds can make a Huge Difference !


1974toyota said:


> WOW thats why i drive on bald tires, no resistance,GL,JMO


Be sure to Over inflate them.



BikingBob said:


> Thank you - sadly I've been driving diesels for 10 years and I am 'that guy' asking the clerk about their diesel, where they got it, when, etc from December to February.
> 
> There was actually a place somewhat close to me last year that had water get into their diesel tanks. There was a crack they learned and rain water was going through the soil to the watershed and it left several trucks disabled.


Mix it 50/50 with french fry grease.
Youll be fine.
( buy extra filters)
" Bio Fuels".

Multiple inline filtration.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

p38fln said:


> That truck stop is most likely shut down at this point, the amount of fraud involved in allowing that to happen and still sell fuel is mind boggling.
> 
> As part of my many duties, I was a class B underground storage tank operator at a trucking company in Wisconsin. The leak detectors were OLD, probably put in around 1999 to 2000, but they were absolutely capable of detecting water entering the system or diesel exiting the system. They were VERY sensitive, severe changes in ambient air temperature could actually set them off. If they went off, the pumps shut down until someone manually acknowledged the alarm. Proof of DAILY leak tests had to be maintained, we got audited more than once by the State and had to show proof of records and the function of the leak detection system, and the systems actually continuously monitored for tank leaks, with one 15 minute period each day when they would run a true pressurized line leak test.


& to think when i was a kid working at a hess gas station, whenever we got a new delivery of gas we had to stick it, to make sure the the new delivery of Gas, didn't show water,jmo


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> & to think when i was a kid working at a hess gas station, whenever we got a new delivery of gas we had to stick it, to make sure the past didn't show water,jmo


The NEW ETHANOL in gasoline Mixes with water. It Attracts water.
Then sends it through your fuel system.

When i ran pipelines offshore from oil day tanks after processing bulk product on oil production platform, we had a B.S.& W. Meter.
Brine, Sediment and Waste.

I could sell up to 3% B.S.& W. through pipelines to transmission company to be received by Refinery.

3% adds up when shipping thousands of barrels.

You ALWAYS going to get a little water.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The NEW ETHANOL in gasoline Mixes with water. It Attracts water.
> Then sends it through your fuel system.
> 
> When i ran pipelines offshore from oil day tanks after processing bulk product on oil production platform, we had a B.S.& W. Meter.
> ...


maybe that past allowed a certain amout of water before it changed colors? don't know, I was a gas pumper in those days not a rough and tumble app driver? ROFLMAo


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Water Always settles below petroleum inless mixed.
Avoid bottoms.
Bottom of tank.
Bottom of barrel.
Bottom of vehicle tank.

Install sediment/ water bleed valve at bottom of filters.( tank)
Drain periodically.
( in the Old Days, even lawnmower carbs had bleed valves. Now, they Invite problems)



1974toyota said:


> maybe that past allowed a certain amout of water before it changed colors? don't know, I was a gas pumper in those days not a rough and tumble app driver? ROFLMAo


I used to produce oil & gas right out of the ocean floor.
I pumped millions of barrels.

Ever see a million gallon gas tank ?
Ever see one after a fire ?
Ever rebuild one ?
They have 4 multi directional " propellors"
to Constantly agitate and mix fuel. 
And you will Still drain a few inches of water off the bottom of the tank daily . . .


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm talking about water ingress into leaky tanks, not water which occurs naturally through condensation or is already in the fuel, which certainly does happen. That's why every diesel vehicle I've ever driven has a fuel/water separator right under the fuel filter. 

What I'm saying is there's no way a UST tank cracked without the truck stop knowing about it. No way at all. 


And yes, I've seen a huge tank after a fire right here in Superior, Wisconsin.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

p38fln said:


> I'm talking about water ingress into leaky tanks, not water which occurs naturally through condensation or is already in the fuel, which certainly does happen. That's why every diesel vehicle I've ever driven has a fuel/water separator right under the fuel filter.
> 
> What I'm saying is there's no way a UST tank cracked without the truck stop knowing about it. No way at all.
> 
> And yes, I've seen a huge tank after a fire right here in Superior, Wisconsin.


Helluva sight.
Big orange flames can be seen from miles away.
2 million gallons of foam to put out 1 million gallons of unleaded.
While hundreds of gallons burn Every minute.
Melts steel beams blocks away. . .

Basically you try to control the burn.
Who wants to dispose of 400,000 gallons of contaminated product anyway ?



p38fln said:


> I'm talking about water ingress into leaky tanks, not water which occurs naturally through condensation or is already in the fuel, which certainly does happen. That's why every diesel vehicle I've ever driven has a fuel/water separator right under the fuel filter.
> 
> What I'm saying is there's no way a UST tank cracked without the truck stop knowing about it. No way at all.
> 
> And yes, I've seen a huge tank after a fire right here in Superior, Wisconsin.


Oh they knew.
They didnt want to lose product.
Didnt want to pump out full tank.
Paperwork.
Disposal fees.
Paperwork.
Shipping fees.
Soil removal.
Disposal.
Paperwork.

Above ground tanks with skids ?

I garuntee they guage tanks AT LEAST once daily.any large loss or water gain should have been noted from that alone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

1974toyota said:


> & to think when i was a kid working at a hess gas station, whenever we got a new delivery of gas we had to stick it, to make sure the the new delivery of Gas, didn't show water,jmo


Yep. Did you put Comet on the stick so you could see the fuel level and make sure you got all you were supposed to?

I always wondered what that Comet did to the fuel. But it's what everyone used.



tohunt4me said:


> Water Always settles below petroleum inless mixed.
> Avoid bottoms.
> Bottom of tank.
> Bottom of barrel.
> ...


Also, if you see a delivery going on, don't buy gas. Let all the crap settle.


----------

